# Swype replacement issue



## joshoid (Jul 28, 2011)

Rooted X .602

Without much thought I removed system file swype.apk from data/app using System app remover. I then installed swype installer and installed swype 3.0. Everything worked well until I rebooted my phone. Upon reboot I get com.swype FC repeatedly and cannot get it running. If I must I believe I can go to system dump and manually push swype.apk back into data/app but the swype available from their WP is much more advanced and I would rather use that.

What are my options?

Thanks!


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

joshoid said:


> Rooted X .602
> 
> Without much thought I removed system file swype.apk from data/app using System app remover. I then installed swype installer and installed swype 3.0. Everything worked well until I rebooted my phone. Upon reboot I get com.swype FC repeatedly and cannot get it running. If I must I believe I can go to system dump and manually push swype.apk back into data/app but the swype available from their WP is much more advanced and I would rather use that.
> 
> ...


Try this - uninstall the swype 3.0 beta and the installer. Go to system/app and check for a swype.apk, delete it if there is. Next to go system/lib, check for a file named libSwypeCore.so, delete this file if it is there. Reboot phone. Redownload Swype Installer and proceed through installation. The original swype apk or lib file may still be hanging around causing problems.


----------



## joshoid (Jul 28, 2011)

That did the trick, Thanks! For my learning, what is system/lib?

Thanks,


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

joshoid said:


> That did the trick, Thanks! For my learning, what is system/lib?
> 
> Thanks,


I believe that lib is short for library, but beyond that, I have no idea what any of that stuff is haha.


----------



## Jaeger (Jul 25, 2011)

I've had this happen on several occasions. I uninstall the new Swype after it starts to force close and the download it again. After the second install everything is fine and stable.


----------

